# GSD and Maltese



## dadsbestfriend (May 26, 2009)

Does anybody forsee an issues with having a GSD (M) and a Maltese (F) under the same roof? All joking aside.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

It'll probably depend on the temperament and age of the dogs. I have two 2 year old yorkies (M and F) and a 3 month old GSD (M). The 2 boys bark and nip at each other over toys and when playing. The GSD does a dominant thing with the F yorkie where she's on her back and he's just biting her hair, feet, face, etc. She'll basically roll onto her back when he gets close to her. Sometimes she'll get mad and bite back or her brother will rush to the rescue.

I always watch the GSD when he's around her and separate them when I think he's too rough. He only those this with her, no problems with other females his size.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

It really depends on the individual dogs, how they were raised/socialized and their ages.
If you throw two older dogs together then you'll be more likely to have an issue, but if you already have one and are considering adding a pup of the other in you probably won't have a whole lot of trouble.

I've heard horror stories of big dogs vs. small dogs, but I've also heard at least as many good stories. 
My German Shepherd Cheyenne loves playing with my relative's Chihuahua and is gentle and never harms him even in the times he's harassed her and bitten her face. She's also good with my mother's Bichon(white fluffy dog about the same size as a Maltese)
Cheyenne and Chihuahua playing:
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd12/shiz_nickles/reintro/5.jpg


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've got an almost 9 year old male cavalier king charles spaniel (20 pounds) and a 1 year old female GSD (70+ pounds) living in perfect harmony here. 

The cavalier ruled the house before the GSD was here and he continues to rule the house today. My shepherd knows her place in the pack because she learned it early and at the moment she's at the bottom where she's perfectly happy being. Because of the obvious size difference between the two, i think it's you're job as pack leader letting everyone know where they stand. A GSD can do a lot of damage to a little maltese, even if he/she's playing. 

As everyone mentioned, it depends on personality, but is most definitely a high possibility to have them live together without any issues.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

My 2 GSDs live with a 20 lb Cairn Terrier and also spend a significant amount of time with a Yorkie and a Shih Tzu. The only slight problem is the Yorkie doesn't care for one of my GSDs, but Kira could really care less and just ignores it.


----------



## dadsbestfriend (May 26, 2009)

The pictures say a million words!! Our Maltese is about one and the gsd will be a pup so I am hoping for a harmonious friendship Stef, that photo is classic. Thank you all for the feedback.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hi! There are like a bajillion (seriously) recent posts from new GSD puppy owners who have small dogs with things not going so hot at first. They are scattered all over but later I will try to find some for you. 

I think key for you will be a breeder who understands that you have a Maltese and that she is important to you. That will help match you with a male puppy who will complement her and not clash with her.

Also, what is your Maltese like? Has she been around other dogs? Big dogs? How does she react? Does she have good habits to pass to another dog? Is she on NILIF or are you willing to do so before the puppy comes and then put the puppy on it too? That will help her feel protected when the puppy comes and establish you as the all powerful Oz with your puppy. 

As fun as puppies are this is why it's sometimes easier to get a young adult rescue who has lived with small dogs in a foster home.however, if you are consistent and cautious a carefully selected puppy can work. 

Good luck!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

When my daughter adopted a maltese/shihtzu cross from the pound 76 yrs ago we had an adult Belgian, both were females. When my daughter came home from university the dog ended up staying. When Muffin was 3 the Belgian became ill and we adopted a 6 yr old female GS, we had 3for about 4 months before the Belgian passes. Then same daughter adopted a 3 yr old male GS. A yr later we added a male 8 week old GS, he is now almost 14 months. We have had almost zero problems. I guard Muffin from rough housing with Ty but the older ones leave her alone.  She is the only one allowed on furniture and in the bed. I only rarely crate the adults and when I go out I crate 1 GS and put a baby gate in the hall that Muffin can go under if she wants. If I go places any combination can come with me and I can walk all 4 heeling, 2 per side.
The biggest decider of compatibility is you and what you allow. Muffin's toys are hers only and they can not have them. I remove any they take and her bed is the couch, yes she may choose any of the dog beds including one of the crates and they can not move her. Everything is mine not theirs. Muffin is treated like a big dog with the same rules, she walks doesn't get carried, and is expected to follow the pack. It can work but don't baby the maltese, treat it like a dog and all will go well. Start now adn make sure it knows it is a dog adn can not attack the big guys.


----------



## ROY1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Like everyone else has said, it depends on the personality of the dogs. I have a 10 yr old maltese (M) and he has always been fine with other dogs and larger dogs so we figured it would be okay. We got Roy as a puppy ( M GSD) when the malt was 9 and today they remain the best of buddies, it is rare to find one dog without the other. 

However, they sometimes play a little rough and the malt will snap and Roy will back off on most occasions, if not we just separate them or focus their attention to other things, eg Roy will always get his toy when I ask him too. Aside from that, I have had little to no problems. 

Ive posted these pics before somewhere, but just thought i would share with you anyway.




























ps, they always sit like that in the last picture

oh and this may sound strange, but the fur colour of the maltese may change colour (especially round his neck) as this is the area where roy likes grab when playing. Its constantly soaked with saliva and the fur must react to it or something, its a brownish-reddish colour and no amount of bathing can get it out lol.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

One of my muttchkins is 22lbs, the other is 11lbs. Djibouti does beautifully with both. He graciously tolerates Pluto's snottiness (he simply won't take 20lb wannabes seriously) & is careful when playing not to overwhelm or injure them. 

He was never a problem, but I supervised em carefully in the early months as many big pups don't know their strength or a small dog's vulnerability.


----------



## dadsbestfriend (May 26, 2009)

Thank you all very much for the input! Those pics of your Malti and GSD are too cute. My wife will definately love to see those. Well I am glad to know there is hope. Our Maltise is pretty good with other dogs, more submissive, at least with my mother-in-laws brussles, bulldogs, etc. I think they should be fine and after hearing and seeing the proof suspect it is going to be fun to watch.


----------

